# Haditha Dam RIP



## Typhoon (Apr 3, 2007)

On the night of April 1, 2003 members of a Special Forces group along with elements of the 3rd Ranger Battalion took control of Haditha Dam, a large hydroelectric generating facility on the Euphrates River. The successful operation prevented the Iraqi military from destroying the dam and causing tremendous flooding which would have delayed or caused casualties to the    3rd Infantry Division crossing the river downstream at Karbala.

The Rangers were only supposed to hold Haditha Dam for a short time, and ended up having to maintain control of the area for 10 days until relieved. They did so bravely despite being outnumbered and subjected to intense counterattack by enemy forces.

On April 3rd, 2003 Rangers SSgt. Nino Livaudais, Spc. Ryan Long, and Captain Russell Rippetoe were killed by an IED detonated by a suicide bomber while conducting operations in the area. The perpetrator used a pregnant woman as a setup, and she was killed along with the driver of the vehicle who set off the explosion. 

Today marks the fourth anniversary of that fateful day for the three brave men, one which I shall never forget. God Bless all of you out there who were there on that day, you all have my deepest respect and appreciation for living your lives by the Ranger Creed.

God Bless the families and friends of Ranger Livaudais, Long, and Rippetoe. You must bear the consequences of that dastardly act of cowardace for the rest of your lives. I wish that I could do more to mitigate your pain, but for what it is worth know that you will always be in my thoughts and prayers.

For those beyond the reaches of this board; know that your enemies are unafraid and do not hesitate to use and destroy children and pregnant women to achieve their ruthless aims.

 Then I heard the voice of the Lord saying, 
"Whom shall I send? And who will go for us?" 
And I said, "Here am I. Send me!"
Isaiah 6:8 


RLTW.


----------



## pardus (Apr 3, 2007)

RIP Rangers!


----------



## Looon (Apr 3, 2007)

RIP Rangers!! You are gone, but will never be forgotten.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 3, 2007)

RIP Rangers.  

Never forget...


----------



## rangerpsych (Apr 3, 2007)

RIP brothers.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 3, 2007)

RIP

LL


----------



## rv808 (Apr 3, 2007)

RIP Rangers, and thank each of your for your service.


----------



## JojoB375 (Apr 3, 2007)

RIP Brothers


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 3, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Apr 4, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

